# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Cant Edit Profile

## Bryaaaaan

Mr. Admin Sir I can not edit my profile.. Can you help me out plz.. Thanks.

----------


## *Admin*

what are you needing to edit

----------


## Bryaaaaan

I just want to add an avatar.

----------


## *Admin*

Ok you have one now try to edit it... let me know if you cant...

----------


## Bryaaaaan

hehe I got it thanks boss..

----------


## rich1234

I cant access my profile or anyone elses either! ??

Edit: i need 25 posts, nvm  :Smilie:

----------


## rich1234

Bugger still cant access profiles or see the legit streoids section  :Frown:  
Help pls mr Admin

----------


## PT

what is the legit steroids section? i'll ask admin to look into your problem

----------


## rich1234

The real steroids pics section  :Smilie: 
Oh and i cant access profiles still  :Frown:

----------


## PT

why do you need to look at other people's profiles to read other threads? use the search function.

----------


## *Admin*

there should be nothing stopping you from looking yo info at all...

----------


## *Admin*

> Bugger still cant access profiles or see the legit streoids section  
> Help pls mr Admin




are you still having problems?

----------


## rich1234

> are you still having problems?


pm sent  :Smilie:

----------


## Tjohn6231

Rich, that pic is awesome.

----------


## Cloe85

i cant figure out how to edit my profile... i can get to it but dont see an edit button... i dont have anything in my profile and would like to put some things into it.

----------

